# Horny dog remedies / attention diversion techniques



## WelshNewfi (Nov 20, 2015)

i have an 8 month old male and a 9 month old female, who has just come into season.
The other night driving back with them, they both started barking and whining for no apparent reason, stopped about 4 times though the journey thinking they wanted the toilet but they just wanted to leave there spray.
The following day, the male went crazy and tried every given opportunity to hump her. Apart from getting him chopped, what else can I do to calm or divert him effectively other than separating them?

He's relentless and runs and behaves a lot more erratically when in the same proximity with her.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

The only thing you can do is keep them separate.
If he is neutered now it will be upto 6 weeks (I believe) before he is no longer fertile 
They should not be left together at all now she is in season for about 3 weeks, they are both puppies if they mate it will be a tragedy.

And to stop this repeating in the future get one or both of them neutered.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Spaying the female... or is that too easy?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2016)

Spay the female would be my advise too.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Ahh just let him have his merry way with her  Get it out of his system so to speak. 

I was always told stupid questions got stupid answers..... 

You have a young intact male and in season female and are looking at alternatives to keeping them seperate... What do you honestly expect to happen?

You need to take responsibility keep them seperate for the duration of her season or youl be looking at your puppy having puppies...


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Keep them separated or he will mate her.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Is this a trick question? Like when your biology teacher at school had to start teaching sex education?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2016)

Milliepoochie said:


> Ahh just let him have his merry way with her  Get it out of his system so to speak.
> 
> I was always told stupid questions got stupid answers.....
> 
> ...


Yes the old ask a stupid question get a stupid answer line.


----------



## candydandy1 (1 mo ago)

So many rude answers. If you can't say anything productive why say anything at all? Especially when you don't know the situation. I have two horny rescues who arrived at the same time and are usually spayed immediately but now the female will wait. In the meantime, we keep them separate but it doesn't help the poor male who is beside himself just from the smell. He's dropping pounds by the day. If anyone has something helpful to suggest on how to calm a horny 9 month old male then I would be very glad to hear it!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

candydandy1 said:


> So many rude answers. If you can't say anything productive why say anything at all? Especially when you don't know the situation. I have two horny rescues who arrived at the same time and are usually spayed immediately but now the female will wait. In the meantime, we keep them separate but it doesn't help the poor male who is beside himself just from the smell. He's dropping pounds by the day. If anyone has something helpful to suggest on how to calm a horny 9 month old male then I would be very glad to hear it!


I see nothing rude unless you include stating the obvious. Can one of your dogs go to another home until the hormones have settled?


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

candydandy1 said:


> So many rude answers. If you can't say anything productive why say anything at all? Especially when you don't know the situation. I have two horny rescues who arrived at the same time and are usually spayed immediately but now the female will wait. In the meantime, we keep them separate but it doesn't help the poor male who is beside himself just from the smell. He's dropping pounds by the day. If anyone has something helpful to suggest on how to calm a horny 9 month old male then I would be very glad to hear it!


Some dogs really suffer having to live with a bitch in heat. The kindest thing is to board him somewhere else until her season passes. He will continue to pine and lose weight otherwise. 

That said, I'm not sure how you ended up in this situation. A responsible rescue would not rehome intact dogs. Certainly not intact dogs of opposite sex in to the same home. And most certainly not while one is in heat. 

I rescued a bitch who came in to heat shortly after I got her, had her spayed while she was in heat. She was fine.
I rescued a male who was emaciated and very ill and the pound refused to let me have him until he was neutered, he was fine. 
There is no reason not to neuter/spay a rescue.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

This is an old thread from 2016!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

DanWalkersmum said:


> This is an old thread from 2016!


There was a new question today though


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

O2.0 said:


> There was a new question today though



Wouldn't it be better starting a new thread rather than digging up an old one.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Wouldn't it be better starting a new thread rather than digging up an old one.


Will the answers be any different?


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Wouldn't it be better starting a new thread rather than digging up an old one.


I didn't ask the question! 
I just tried to answer a newbie who posted a question!


----------

